# Schlüsselschalter oder auch Passwort?



## Zersch (25 Januar 2012)

Hey,

ich habe bisher die Sicherheitsfunktionen für einige Betriebsarten über einen Schlüsselschalter überbrückt.
Mich würde interessieren, ob dies auch über eine Passworteingabe am Panel zulässig ist?

Kennt vielleicht jemand eine Norm dazu, wo ich mich evtl. schlau lesen könnte?

Gruß
Sascha


----------



## Larry Laffer (25 Januar 2012)

Hallo,
mit Normen kann ich dir da nicht kommen.
Es ist aber definitiv so, dass die Visu als Sicherheits-Manipulator nicht zulässig ist.
Was du aber machen kannst ist eine sichere Funktion (die auch Sicher ausgewertet wird) durch eine Passwort-Eingabe auf der Visu noch zusätzlich zu legitimieren.

Gruß
Larry


----------



## Zersch (25 Januar 2012)

Hey,

vielen Dank für deine schnelle Antwort.

okay, das wäre aber wieder mit mehr Aufwand verbunden. Theoretisch wäre es doch egal, ob ich einen Schlüssel umdrehe oder ein Passwort eingeben muss.

Gruß


----------



## Tommi (25 Januar 2012)

Hallo,

schau Dir mal dieses System an, das kann man auch mit einer Passworteingabe
über ein Panel und SPS kombinieren.

Was hast Du denn für einen PLr?

Gruß
Tommi

http://www.euchner.de/Produkte/Mens...em/EKS/tabid/3282/language/de-DE/Default.aspx


----------



## Safety (25 Januar 2012)

Hallo,
kommt drauf an was der Schlüsselschalter bewirken soll.
Siehe Dir dieses Thema mal an da habe ich ausführlich alles beschrieben!
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php/50404-Betriebsart-2-Einrichtbetrieb/page3

Du schreibst Überbrückt, dass hört sich nicht nach Maschinerichtlinie an.


----------



## Zersch (26 Januar 2012)

Hey,

noch mal vielen Dank für eure Antworten.

Ich sollte mich vielleicht anders ausdrücken... überbrücken = ausser Kraft setzen

Bei mir in der Firma ist es üblich, die jeweilige Betriebsart über einen Schlüsselschalter vorzuwählen. Möchte man nun die Anlage in Betriebsart 2 (Einrichtbetrieb) fahren musste man zusätzlich noch einen weiteren Schlüsselschalter betätigen.
Und diesen zusätzlichen Schlüsselschalter wollte ich gegen eine Passwortabfrage austauschen, aber ich habe mir heute mal die Norm 12417 angeschaut und da steht drin:

* 1.1.6.1 Allgemeines​*Jede Maschine muss über mindestens zwei Betriebsarten verfügen,(d. h. Betriebsart 1 und 2) mit der Option einer dritten Betriebsart(d. h. Betriebsart 3). Die Auswahl einer Betriebsart mussentweder durch einen Schlüsselschalter, einen Zugangscode odergleichwertig sichere Mittel erfolgen und ist nur von außerhalb desGefahrbereiches aus erlaubt. Die Wahl einer Betriebsart darf zu​keiner Gefährdungssituation führen.


Laut diesem Absatz brauche ich dann doch gar keinen Schlüsselschalter mehr oder?
Es würde doch eine Passwortabfrage (Zugangscode) reichen oder verseh ich mich da jetzt...

Gruß
Sascha


----------



## Safety (26 Januar 2012)

Hallo,
die Anwahl ist eine Sache die daraus entstehende Sicherheitsfunktion eine andere!
Für mich ist der Schlüsselschalter in der SF also muss er, da Risikominderung nach 
DIN EN ISO 13849-1, berechnet werden.


----------



## Safetyman (30 Januar 2012)

Hallo
Ein Schlüsselschalter darf nie zur Überbrückung einer Sicherheitsfunktion verwendet werden !!
Wenn der Schalter für die Vorwahl einer Betriebsart verwendet wird muß egal in welcher Position der Schalter ist immer der sichere Zustand gewährleistet sein. z.B. im Automatikbetrieb ist die Schutztür geschlossen und verriegelt, im Einrichtbetrieb kann die Schütztür geöffnet werden die Antriebe fahren nur mit SLS reduzierter Geschwindigkeit. 
Also kein F-DI und keine Bewertung erforderlich.
LG


----------



## Safety (30 Januar 2012)

Hallo Safetyman,
Ist das wirklich so einfach?
Warum steht in der DIN EN ISO 13849-1 Tabelle 8 Steuerungsfunktionen und Betriebsartenwahl als SF?

Bitte Erkläre doch mal genauer wie Du darauf kommst.
Die BG Schrieb im Jahre 2003 schon das hier abhängig von der Risikobeurteilung eine Sicherheitsniveau erreicht werden muss. Es geht ja auch um verhindern von anderen Betriebsarten mit eventuell entstehenden Gefährdungen, Befehlsverkettung usw. 
Hier sind mal wieder ganz besonders die Werkzeugmaschinen zu sehen.
Da gibt es viele Betriebsarten und eine umschalten bzw. mehrere gleichzeitig aktive stellen eine Gefährdung da. 
Also für mich ist es alles andere als immer so eindeutig!


----------



## rf91909 (1 Februar 2012)

Safetyman schrieb:


> Hallo
> Ein Schlüsselschalter darf nie zur Überbrückung einer Sicherheitsfunktion verwendet werden !!
> Wenn der Schalter für die Vorwahl einer Betriebsart verwendet wird muß egal in welcher Position der Schalter ist immer der sichere Zustand gewährleistet sein. z.B. im Automatikbetrieb ist die Schutztür geschlossen und verriegelt, im Einrichtbetrieb kann die Schütztür geöffnet werden die Antriebe fahren nur mit SLS reduzierter Geschwindigkeit.
> Also kein F-DI und keine Bewertung erforderlich.
> LG



Hallo, 

genau so wurde das bisher bei uns auch gemacht.

Gruß
rf


----------



## Lambda (2 Februar 2012)

*§204 Mode selection*

Hallo

Schaut mal im offiziellen Guide zur MRL. (In englisch)
http://ec.europa.eu/enterprise/sect...inery/guide-appl-2006-42-ec-2nd-201006_en.pdf

1.2.5 Selection of control or operating modes
The selector may be replaced by another selection method which restricts the use of
certain functions of the machinery to certain categories of operator.

Ich interpretiere das so:
--> Zugang über HMI mit Code möglich, wenn Risiken in der speziellen BA abgefangen, z.B. durch Zustimmschalter etc.
--> Risikobeurteilung

See you
Lambda


----------



## Safety (3 Februar 2012)

Hallo hierzu mal Typ C Normen Aussagen:

*DIN EN 13736*

*5.4.4 Wahlschalter*
*5.4.4.1 *Bietet eine Presse die Wahlmöglichkeit verschiedener Betriebsarten, Arten der Zykluseinleitung oder Sicherheitssysteme (z. B. Einzelhub, Automatikbetrieb, vorn oder hinten oder vorn und hinten), müssen Wahlschalter vorhanden sein. Die Gestaltung von elektrischen Wahlschaltern muss sicherstellen, dass in jeder nicht in Betrieb befindlichen Stellung die Steuerkreise vollständig durch zwangsgeführte Kontakte oder durch redundante und selbstüberwachte Hardware unterbrochen sind; in einer Zwischenstellung des Schalters darf kein Betrieb möglich sein. Die Steuerung muss sicherstellen, dass bei Betätigung des Wahlschalters kein Anlauf ausgelöst wird
(siehe 5.4.1.1).
*5.4.1.1 *Steuerungen müssen Sicherheitsfunktionen aufweisen, die einen Pressenhub erst nach dem Wiederbetätigen des entsprechenden Stellteiles ermöglichen:
a) nach Änderung der Betätigungs- oder Betriebsart oder der Art des Schutzsystems;

*EN 201*
Wenn die Gestaltung der Maschine Bewegungen von Kernen und/oder Auswerfern bei geöffneter trennender Schutzeinrichtung oder ausgelöstem Lichtvorhang für den Werkzeugbereich zulässt, muss die Maschine mit einem abschließbaren oder kodierten Betriebsartenwahlschalter mit zwei Schaltstellungen ausgerüstet sein. 
Durch die Gestaltung muss gewährleistet sein, dass für jede nicht verwendete Schaltstellung die Schaltkreise durch zwangläufig betätigte Kontakte oder durch redundante und überwachte Hardware vollständig abgetrennt sind.


----------



## Zersch (3 Februar 2012)

Hallo,

vielen Dank für eure Antworten! 
Werde es wohl weiter über einen Schlüsselschalter machen und diesen über eine Failsafe-SPS auswerten, somit ist man auf der sicheren Seite.

Gruß Sascha und schöne we


----------



## Tommi (3 Februar 2012)

Hallo Sascha,

nicht vergessen in die Betriebsanleitung zu schreiben, daß
der Betreiber für die Schlüsselverwaltung verantwortlich ist.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## rf91909 (6 Februar 2012)

Zersch schrieb:


> ...
> Werde es wohl weiter über einen Schlüsselschalter machen und diesen über eine Failsafe-SPS auswerten, somit ist man auf der sicheren Seite.



Hallo,

läuft dann das gesamte Maschinenprogramm im Failsafe-Modus?
 Oder wie sonst kann man *sicher* verhindern, daß ein Teil des Automatikprogramms läuft, obwohl der Betriebsartenwahlschalter auf Einrichten steht?



Gruß
rf


----------



## Zersch (6 Februar 2012)

> läuft dann das gesamte Maschinenprogramm im Failsafe-Modus?



Nein, nur der sicherheitsrelavante Teil der Anlage läuft über die sicheren Bausteine!! Niemals Mischen!! 
Du wertest den Schlüsselschalter halt über die sichere SPS aus und nicht über ein Sicherheitsrealis und schaltest dementsprechend deine sicheren Schütze!!

Gruß


----------

